# high creatinine levels in blood?



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

waiting on an operation from somthin i had when younger, basicly a blockage in kidney, anyways thats going to happen v soon, just wonderd if high creatinine levels are beacuse of too much protein or somthing else? i have used steroids, but had the problem when i was 16 before i ever used gear, do all high protein diets give a high creatinine level??? cheers guys


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

I believe creatine is removed from the body through your kidneys. If your kidneys don't remove it fast enough you will have elevated creatine levels in your blood. Impaired kidney function can be caused a lot of things, long term high blood pressure, physical injury, some infections, and as a side effect of some drugs. Perhaps your earlier problem has left your with some scar tissue in the kidney?

Ask your doc, he'll be more than happy to explain it to you. Here's a tip; before you see the doc, write down the questions you want to ask or as soon as you get in there they will go compleatly out of your head.

ps - not a doctor!


----------



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

cheers pal, i know alot of bodybuilders get it frew very high protein diets, my problem was when i was 16 but has come back, basicly the tube that passes urine from kidney to bladder "the ureter", th tube has gone narrow , its always be quite narrow but got worse so the fluids take a while to drain, basicly left drains slower, but this operation on 20th , they will be cutting away the narrow bit of the tube and stitching the ureta tube back to the kidney so theres no narrow tube an everything will flow good, as it is at the moment , the function is lower than the right but when the ops done should be the same. could be a number of things thow your right mate

high protein

stress

drugs


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

hey mate, had occasion to see my GP this week, and mentioned creatinine to him.

Here's a summary of what he said.

Creatinine is a breakdown product released when muscle tissue breaks down(all our body cells are continually broken and replaced, rebuilt).

Your kidneys filter the creatinine from your body, if your kidneys are not at 100%, you get raised levels as the creatinine is not being removed 100% effciently, however, the test becomes invalid if the rate of production of creatinine raises for some reason. Both dieting(fat burning) and strenuous exercise will do this.

So basically, if you've training or dieting hard, your creatinine levels may be partly due to increased production, as opposed to decreased kidney function. So worth mentioning your diet exercise to your doctor.

(still not a doctor)


----------

